# 100 lb propane tank fire extinguisher



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

For those interested, here are some pictures that show how to go about making one. The older tanks without the valve guards are easier to work with. The blue valve is a 3/4 outside house tap, and the tee fitting is a 3/4"x3/4"x1/2" . The drop tube is about 44" long and can be tubing, pex pipe etc. The ist ones i made i put guages on but now i just pressure up till my compressor kicks out (125psi). To fill them you need to make a double female garden hose, open the air valve and fill about 3/4 full leaving room for the air pressure. After filling with water and air just attach good quality garden hose and nozzle and its good to go! Also they make a good water supply for attaching a gas powered pressure washer if you need to wash a rad out on a tractor or combine in the field. Common sense is required, make sure u use an completely empty tank. lol

[attachment


















=33:fire extinguisher 001 (200x150).jpg]


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice! I have 3 small ones, I think about the 30# size, that I use for air tanks. Hadn't thought of using one for a fire extinguisher.
You do put a little liquid soap in it for firefighting, right? Makes the water molecules smaller, so it'll soak thru material such as grass better.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Carcajou, That's a great idea. Thanks for that . Mike


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info ... just what I asked for!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I made something very similar out of an 8 gallon air tank for back rinsing our spray rig at the end of the day. Can't remember the chemical but it was horrible for settling out then it'd plug up the flowmeter if left in the plumbing overnight..


----------



## Mohntr (Jun 22, 2012)

I was wondering how the 44" drop tube was connected to the valve? I can't seem to find a double tapped bushing, and it doesn't look like you used one.
I Want to mount one of these on my service truck. uses very small amount of space.

Thank you.

Mohntr in Missouri


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I run a 1/2 npt tap inside the valve then thread in a brass pex fitting ( 1/2 npt male/1/2 pex male). After the fitting is installed i grind off the fittings shoulder a bit. Hope that helps. Ray


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ray....yesterday my son and I did a small burn in some wheat that was not baled....I had my little 25 gal. sprayer with the handgun and was telling my son about your design. As soon as I can find a old style 100# cylinder I am going to make one of your design extinguishers. Thought of it alot ever since you posted it. I think it is the best idea I have seen yet on Haytalk. Hope things are going well out in your part of the world.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## Mohntr (Jun 22, 2012)

Ray, I'm having trouble trying to post a THANK YOU. I had a tap and used a cpvc fitting and works great. So glad you made this post.

Mohntr


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys, here's hoping you won't need them though!


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you may be onto a real money maker if you can patent it and sell it to all those JD combine owners who have watched a neighbors combine burn to the ground.

a few lengths of pipe and some sprinkler fittings and you would be good to go.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 29, 2011)

I needed one a week ago..... Got lucky but could have been worse


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Are the tanks like the forklift type propane tanks?


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find weld in bungs? I just recently had a baler fire. My third. Yeah, I use old equipment. I just purchased two 2 1/2 water fire extinguisers. I am building one I will mount on the side of my ROPS similar to what he has done here. I have a air compressor tank and need to weld a threaded bung in the end for a drop pipe. Thanks!


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Most welding shops and industrial supply places either stock them or can order them in. Location?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I mounted my water extinguisher on the FEL post, It was the easiest place I could find, and if I see smoke I'll have it soon as I dismount. Also, it's with me on what-ever piece of equipment I'm pulling with that tractor. The sooner you can get water to the hot spot the less it'll take.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wussed-out and bought one of of those bad ass badger stainless steel water extinguishers.
Scared shitless about fires.
I was involved in trying to put out a field fire when I was a kid. Local neighborhood kid lit my neighbors farm field up. Sucker burned in a circle outward and burned ever blade of that brown grass. Local fire company got there when the flames were licking the side of the barn. Never forgot that day.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Ain't no wuss-out when it comes to fire. That stuff will get ya when ya least expect it....and when you are least prepared. And, it'll hurt ya, too.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I wussed-out and bought one of of those bad ass badger stainless steel water extinguishers.
> Scared shitless about fires.
> I was involved in trying to put out a field fire when I was a kid. Local neighborhood kid lit my neighbors farm field up. Sucker burned in a circle outward and burned ever blade of that brown grass. Local fire company got there when the flames were licking the side of the barn. Never forgot that day.


Me too! I have been replacing some bearings on my baler today, which took a lot of grinding and heating, I finished up and headed for home. Got half way there and had a horrible thought that something maybe smoldering away, so turned around and went back to check. Didn't find anything, but when there's 2 balers, a moco, truck with a load of bales on ready to cart tomorrow, and an assortment of other $$$ items in there, I sure as heck am glad I checked! It keeps me awake at night sometimes!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have ABC's in all my trucks & tractors. I got the Badger water extinguisher thrown in for free with a mount with the purchase of my new round baler. It's perched right on the front of the baler. 
I think I'm extra leary of fires because I saw a bad one when I was a kid and I cut fields next to homes that are on the historical registers. If they burned down, they could not be replaced.


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, I have had 3 baler fires. First one was a bearing and easy to see/find. Second one was with the same baler after replacing all the roller bearings. Never figured out what caused that one. Third one this year and havn't figured it out yet either. After the first fire I put a new ABC extinguiser on the tractor. Second fire happens and the brand new fire extinguiser would not work at all even though it showed full charge. I now have two water extinguisers. One 2 1/2 commercial one on the baler and one similar to the one in this thread I made out of an old 11 gallon compressor tank. I also purchased a no-contact thermometer and will be using it a lot next to observe bearing temps.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to keep water ext on Baler for grass fires and ABC on tractor for bearing/mech/elec fires.

How much are the heat guns now? I was hoping they'd come down in price to the point where I could get one.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

To make the drop tube, you can sweat in a piece of copper into the bottom of the sillcock or faucet. All of the threaded faucets have an inside sweat connection as well. If you should want double tapped bushing, you will need to go to a plumbing supply house oran fuel oil distributor . They are used on residential oil tanks. Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> How much are the heat guns now? I was hoping they'd come down in price to the point where I could get one.


$30. This is the one I got.. from AutoZone. Might fine 'em cheaper now, that was the first one I found when I bought my baler.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Crap I thought they were like $150!!
I have an auto zone near me. Sounds like a good addition for the tool box.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Crap I thought they were like $150!!
> I have an auto zone near me. Sounds like a good addition for the tool box.


Well, you _can _spend that much if your really want to........I'll sell ya mine for that.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL, No thanks. I'm heading to autozone!!!
Spent too much already!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Check out sears as well they have anice lazer beam to show where your pointing thinking it's around 70$ it's a must have imo they also have a cheaper model Martin


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Nitram said:


> Check out sears as well they have anice lazer beam to show where your pointing thinking it's around 70$ it's a must have imo they also have a cheaper model Martin


This one also has the laser, little red dot. Probably most auto supply or tool stores would carry them.
I also use mine when I'm pulling my gooseneck trailer, watching the bearings, brakes, & tires. (It's a little over-loaded when I put my tractor & disc, etc. on it.) Find all other uses for it, too. It'll surprise ya how hot a tool (or anything else) gets out in the summer sun.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I have replaced about a dozen bearings on my NH baler in the last few weeks, all were close to the point of making a black shell out of it if i hadn't made the effort to loosen the belt tension and climb inside to check them







Have a new water ext ready to fit now, but looking for the best location. Factory fit seems to be on the sheet work up the top on the front left side, but Im not real keen on climbing up there to get it if she's on fire! And the sheet metal is only thin there I thought about the tailgate, but I will want it open to fight a fire, and it wouldnt be much use 12ft in the air!
Any suggestions?? The drawbar is looking good, but just concerned about collecting it with the tractors tyre.
I have a laser pointer IR heatgun too, but have found the most useful tool to be my ears while walking around it running at idle. If there's something wrong, it will usually tell me before the heat shows up.
One other tip, check your tailgate and density hoses, hot hyd oil and heat = disaster!


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

Great idea NDVA HAYMAN with the sillcock. I am building another one for the back of the Gator or truck that is bigger. This is the one I built to mount on the ROP of the tractor I use to pull the baler.









I got my IR temp gauge off Amazon. They had really good prices and selection.


----------

